# Who owns a bucket truck?



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Out of both bordem and partially a need for one, I have been looking at used bucket trucks.

Who here owns a bucket truck? If you could buy another one, what would you look for in the newer one?

Most of the camera jobs that I have been on lately require the use of either a bucket truck, or an aerial work platform. Some jobs they are supplied (such as when there's a GC on site, like new construction), and other times, the company I work for will schedule a bucket truck to meet us on site. Yesterday is a prime example. We installed a NPRM (Non Penetrating Roof Mount) approx 26' off of the ground. The work could be done off of a ladder, IF we didn't need pavers to weigh it down. If I had a bucket truck, I could charge more...

SO, I know that I can use a bucket truck to do services, install light fixtures, and a whole world of things (I have a use for one at my dad's place, and at my mom's place...) It's probably just another dream, as I probably couldn't afford the insurance on it (let alone that I won't have the right licence for it if I get a large one, and I have nowhere to park it currently). But I digress.

-SO, For those of you who have a bucket truck, what do you like about it, and what do you hate about it? 
-If you could buy another one, what would you look for?
-What are the pros and cons to owning one?

It would be amazing to have a bucket truck with lightweight crane capabilites... I'd use the thing for everything I can. Christmas lights? Check. Cleaning windows? Check. Running overhead powerlines? Check. Streetlighting? Check. Security cameras? Check. Cleaning gutters? Check. Take photos? Check. Just for fun? Check. It would also give me a 5 ton truck to pull a large trailer though too... Hmmmmmm....:brows::brows:

~Kevin.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Rent a tow behind- far cheaper on both cost and insurance. :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Modifier said:


> Rent a tow behind- far cheaper on both cost and insurance. :wink:


That would imply that I can tow one with my current vehicle... I'm limited to 1500lbs with only 150lbs of tongue weight if I put a hitch on my CRV...

They also aren't electrically insulated. I'm looking at used bucket trucks that are 50kv +/- electrically insulated should we try getting into line work, or renting it out, or trimming trees around power lines.

A towable would be the easiest, but still has the issue of both I don't profit from that, because the company I work for would rent them, and time wasted to go pick one up.

One of my current issues is that I have nowhere to store even an 8' ladder  I have been thinking of buying a house so I have somewhere to park more than my car and have actual storage space. But with this recession we are falling into, it may not happen this year.

Also, owning a bucket truck would be 100% company write off, from insurance to fuel, to maintenance. I can't do that with my car, because it's my only vehicle, I can only write off a percentage.

I've also been thinking of getting a Canada Inc number (incorporating...).


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Everybody that I talked to many years ago said I was crazy for thinking about it. To costly unless it is on the road everyday making money. Insurance, fuel, inspections, training, certifications, etc.

Unless you are in the air with it 6-8 hours a day I am not sure it is worth it (mind you that is 25 year old research).

Cheers
John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Look for a used airline catering truck . They scissor up and can boom forward and backwards when scaled all the way up. With the airlines all shut down you probably could practically steal one right now.......


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a very good friend I do a lot of work with, he has always made his primary work truck a bucket truck. He has had the best luck with retired telco or poco fleet trucks because there's enough of them around you can get junkyard parts and get them fixed reasonably cheap. But you can get whacked with a big bill any day, don't doubt this. 

I am sure US licensing and insurance are different from Canada's but most of his have not required a CDL. 

If you can't park it in a good neighborhood, it's going to get broken into constantly, vandalized, etc. Bucket trucks are a "steal here" billboard to junkies. 

Think very hard about the size you need. Too big will not get in a lot of places you'll want to for cameras. 

You're right about the crane rating, it doesn't need to be a ton of weight to be super useful. 

If you can possibly convince one of your best buds to always have a bucket truck as his main daily driver, this works out great. Do enough favors for each other that you lose track, and you'll always have a bucket truck.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> I have a very good friend I do a lot of work with, he has always made his primary work truck a bucket truck. He has had the best luck with retired telco or poco fleet trucks because there's enough of them around you can get junkyard parts and get them fixed reasonably cheap. But you can get whacked with a big bill any day, don't doubt this.


I've been looking at older trucks from POCO's and similar, but the reasonably priced ones are a ways drive... Repair bills will always be a surprise... Preventative maintenance is key. I've got a buddy that is a forklift mechanic, so he can probably work on the hydraulics should something happen...


> I am sure US licensing and insurance are different from Canada's but most of his have not required a CDL.


Most trucks that I have seen have had air brakes, which is simply an endorsement here (but all the centers are closed to get this endorsement right now...) Some have automatic transmissions, and some have manual transmissions. But the issue is, I can only operate up to a certain size of vehicle here on my current licence... I have a G class, which is the normal licence for most small vehicles... "G-class vehicles are any car, van or small truck. You can also drive a combination of those vehicles and a towed vehicle as long as the combined weight is under 11,000 kg." I believe I would need at minimum a D class: "These are for driving motor vehicles exceeding 11,000 kg (excluding buses with passengers) and any tractor-trailer combination providing the towed vehicle is less than 4,600 kg". Most bucket trucks I have seen (that are bigger than pickup trucks) are pretty damn heavy... One with a 47' boom I found for 12k (with current inspection) is 33 000 lbs, which is larger than my licence. 


> If you can't park it in a good neighborhood, it's going to get broken into constantly, vandalized, etc. Bucket trucks are a "steal here" billboard to junkies.


I'm in a neighborhood that _seems_ to be pretty good, but someone did try to steal my service van 2 years ago... Regardless, I would get a good alarm system for it... It won't stop damage, but it will scare them away when the alarm goes off...


> Think very hard about the size you need. Too big will not get in a lot of places you'll want to for cameras.


I've been thinking about this. I'd like a 50' boom, or something around that size. Bigger (like 60 or 75) seems waaaay to big, and smaller than 45' +/- would limit it's uses. We have been using 50' lifts, so I know that a 50' bucket would work.


> You're right about the crane rating, it doesn't need to be a ton of weight to be super useful.


This is true... The one I'm currently looking at has a 2000lb winch on it, which would double as a small crane for tons of things, including pole mounted transformers... :biggrin:


> If you can possibly convince one of your best buds to always have a bucket truck as his main daily driver, this works out great. Do enough favors for each other that you lose track, and you'll always have a bucket truck.


Ha, I would love to do this, but the problem is that I'M the one that always has the right thing. I've already been planning to get a different licence this year (again, that's now on hold because they're closed). If I do buy one though, I have several people that could use it... I know many people, just not anyone who would invest in a bucket truck... I think I'm the only guy who would be crazy enough...
@Navyguy, I'll look into the math. I've found a used truck with valid inspection (but in the wrong province) for 12k. I'm quite curious as to what the insurance would cost on it (I'm only 23, and for my 2006 Honda CRV I pay $2100/year for insurance with comprehensive coverage... ****ing ripoff...) But I'll have to check the MOL website to see what requirements there are for bucket trucks other than a yearly inspection. The fixed costs aren't the worry, it's the making it profitable while paying for repairs... I know aerial work platforms have to be x-rayed 10 years after the date of manufacturer, then every 5 years after that... I'm wondering if it's the same for a bucket truck. The thing will also have to be electrically tested every X year(s), but I'm not sure if that is a requirement if I'm not working around powerlines...

If fuel wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, I would use a bucket truck as my daily driver... But I don't think my wallet would like that very much...

It would be nice to use it as a camera truck tho... Stock it with outdoor CAT5e, the ends, the tools, zip ties, cable straps, outdoor CAT5e with messenger, nuts, bolts, extension cords, patch cables, etc. But that's not enough to fill a truck that size... I might as well throw a bunch of electrical items in there too for service calls. Some LED wall packs, LED bulbs, photocells, etc. That way I could be ready for calls...

I wonder how I can come up with the cash... I won't be able to drive it though until the DiveTest centers open...

But I digress, and it's late, so I'm going to bed haha.

~Kevin.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Our company bucket truck spends 1% working 49% parked in the yard and 50% in the work shop having something fixed.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've been looking at older trucks from POCO's and similar, but the reasonably priced ones are a ways drive... Repair bills will always be a surprise... Preventative maintenance is key. *I've got a buddy that is a forklift mechanic, so he can probably work on the hydraulics should something happen...*


I can tell you from experience, a bucket truck is one thing I want worked on by someone who primarily works on bucket trucks.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Another thing, I never looked into this. I spoke to a guy that does a little bit of everything. He is a bit of a dumbass but he has made quite a bit of money. 

He bought an excavator, he lucked into it cheap at an auction. He uses it some, and he rents it out. He claims he's way ahead of when he used to rent one himself. I very seriously doubt he has ever bothered to actually count money and see if he's ahead or behind. I am 100% sure he doesn't have the proper insurance and contracts in place to rent it out. But, it's a thought, you would not have to rent it out much to pay for one. 

Waiting for a good deal might be very important with this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I can tell you from experience, a bucket truck is one thing I want worked on by someone who primarily works on bucket trucks.


Amen!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I own 4 bucket truck. two are line style bucket trucks with 50' buckets, you need a cdl for these and I own a van bucket 32' bucket and a F-550 with a 40' bucket

I first bought a van bucket to do parking lot lights.....at the time most of my customer had 20' poles max and it was perfect for that...van is not too big and you can put all your supplies safely inside........but i later had a need do do 25-30' poles...a bucket van is very sketching changing a fixture on a 25-30' pole, you can barely reach it and u need to be directly under....The F550 has a 40' bucket and has a pretty good side reach....be for warned there's tons of Ford F-450-550 on the market used.....just about all of the have diesel engine issues...so be prepared for some engine work(5-7k)....I had a new engine put in my 550 when the head gasket blew. i a drove it for a while with the bad gasket but if totaled the engine.


My needs evolved and I needed the ability to do some customer side line work and need to work at top of a 40' pole....I do quite a bit of work for another electrical contractor that does mostly testing and emergency stuff....but does not have aerial equipment or pretty much any construction type equipment. Anyway 50-60' line style bucket trucks are not ideal but can be used for almost any type of parking lot job... there are tons of used on the market and u can get some a really good deals....you need a cdl.....I am pretty good evaluating trucks....but if you are not I would get someone...even a commercial truck driver buddy to look one over before you buy. On the bigger trucks everything is HEAVY DUTY...so pretty much everything last longer but when it breaks cost alot more to repair....knock on wood i haven't had any big issues with mine....one i bought had 150K miles on it and the other had 80k....both are up near 200k miles now and run and look good.


how often do i use my trucks....well they do sit...and the parking lot work i do almost pays for the cost to own them....but when mother nature comes....or a squirrel goes somewhere they are not suppose to be .....*they are very profitable*.

a buddy of mine who is also an EC supplements his income from his buck truck with sign maintenance work,,,he does alot of LED upgrades inside the signs....I never got into that side of the business and was always afraid my guys would break a sign if they messed with it.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> @Navyguy, I'll look into the math. I've found a used truck with valid inspection (but in the wrong province) for 12k. I'm quite curious as to what the insurance would cost on it (I'm only 23, and for my 2006 Honda CRV I pay $2100/year for insurance with comprehensive coverage... ****ing ripoff...) But I'll have to check the MOL website to see what requirements there are for bucket trucks other than a yearly inspection. The fixed costs aren't the worry, it's the making it profitable while paying for repairs... I know aerial work platforms have to be x-rayed 10 years after the date of manufacturer, then every 5 years after that... I'm wondering if it's the same for a bucket truck. The thing will also have to be electrically tested every X year(s), but I'm not sure if that is a requirement if I'm not working around powerlines...


When I looked into it, you needed (from what I recall) the commercial vehicle inspection annually, electrical (conductive / static?) test every two years, hydraulic line replacement every 5 years, lifting device inspection five years. Then you need the bucket operator's course / refresher (which was five years I think), driver medical exam (5 years?). I think there something else about the insurance company requirements in addition to this...

Like I said, it was a long time ago.

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Navyguy said:


> When I looked into it, you needed (from what I recall) the commercial vehicle inspection annually, electrical (conductive / static?) test every two years, hydraulic line replacement every 5 years, lifting device inspection five years. Then you need the bucket operator's course / refresher (which was five years I think), driver medical exam (5 years?). I think there something else about the insurance company requirements in addition to this...
> 
> Like I said, it was a long time ago.
> 
> ...



Medical renewal is based on age. 10yrs when your young, then every 5yrs after 55 or 60 yrs old.

Not sure if it was just a workplace requirement, but we also needed MTO book 7 training (coning off)


Funny story on the bucket training ...
I was operating the bucket for about 4 or 5 years, then heard that they were issuing new harnesses. Went in to get my new harness, and our union/safety rep looked at me and asked 'did you ever have bucket training ? '
Nope !


he gave me the new harness, and said to not use it until I got the training.




17 yrs there, never did get that bucket training ! (except on day 1 , 30 secs on how the basket controls work) :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Make sure you get something with enough side reach for your intended use. 

I would love a bucket truck, but the ones that have the side reach that I need are just too big and costly.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> When I looked into it, you needed (from what I recall) the commercial vehicle inspection annually, electrical (conductive / static?) test every two years, hydraulic line replacement every 5 years, lifting device inspection five years. Then you need the bucket operator's course / refresher (which was five years I think), driver medical exam (5 years?). I think there something else about the insurance company requirements in addition to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, my dad already needs an annual inspection on his truck and trailer if he wants to move the tractor legally...

Annual inspection is to make sure the vehicle is safe and everything works (brakes, drivetrain, etc). Older trucks cost more to have inspected because there's more to check. If there's loads of new parts, it makes it a little easier which means a little cheaper. For my dad's truck, it's about 200$ because it's new. 

Electrical/static testing, I haven't a clue on. I would think you don't need it if you aren't using it near power lines.

Hydraulic line replacement every 5 years?!? I'll have to look into that.

Inspection every 5 years sounds standard.

Lift course, I don't know if it expires. I do know that the elevated work platform course doesn't expire here in Ontario, its merely a recommendation to renew it every 3 or 5 years(I can't remember what the number is). I'll be asking about this when I can. I know you don't need it if it's for personal use only.

Medical exam is standard for I believe any licences other than G and M classes. I was already thinking of getting either an AZ, an ARZ, or DZ licence so I could moonlight as a snowplow operator to make extra money.

The insurance is the big question mark here. I have no idea how much it would cost. The only way to find out is for me to get a quote.

~Kevin. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Medical renewal is based on age. 10yrs when your young, then every 5yrs after 55 or 60 yrs old.
> 
> Not sure if it was just a workplace requirement, but we also needed MTO book 7 training (coning off)
> 
> ...


Are you looking to invest in a bucket truck? If you do, I'll finally get you that training!

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

What runs the hydraulics was important to me

The engine motor or it's own generator?

I prefer the latter.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> I can tell you from experience, a bucket truck is one thing I want worked on by someone who primarily works on bucket trucks.


Ever rode a bucket down as the leveling valve went bad?
Woo-hoo, change me some drawers :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Ever rode a bucket down as the leveling valve went bad?
> Woo-hoo, change me some drawers :vs_mad:


Yes. I felt like one of those guys you see in the circus on that big spinning thing as I had to climb around the cage to stand on what was previous the side :surprise:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Helmut said:


> What runs the hydraulics was important to me
> 
> The engine motor or it's own generator?
> 
> I prefer the latter.


The hydraulics run off of an inverter is the one I would want. Batteries get low and then the genie starts.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It’s an interesting subject.
Every once in a while, I’ll get a dozen bucket truck calls, I phone a friend, he charges me, I add a few points and I bill the customer.
I found that you can’t solve all of your equipment needs with one piece of equipment.
If I need something small, I rent it at Home Depot, all else, I call Sunbelt.
They make it very easy.
I don’t think I would ever buy a bucket truck.
I don’t want to store or maintain it.
My best day is Receiving it, the next best day is when they pick it up.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Where were you a few weeks ago Kevin?:vs_mad: I needed to rent one to fix a few street lights. All the local guys either sold theirs off or they were broken/ not registered. Ended up renting the tow behind from Home Depot $365/ day


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We have an old telco 1993 Chevy 3500 truck, Altec 36' reach bucket, with an Onan 4500w generator/power unit. Gas engine on the truck, and the generator is tapped into the truck tank as well. We use the crap out of it, and have had very few problems thus far. We've had it for a few years, and its only needed tires and brakes, which isn't bad for a 1993 former Verizon truck. Having a 4500w generator with 36 gallons of gas on tap is handy as hell too.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The best thing about a bucket truck is you can run a tree service as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MTW said:


> The best thing about a bucket truck is you can run a tree service as well. [emoji106]


True.

Tree service, xmas light installations, gutter cleaning, window cleaning, light bulb changes, LED pole lights, services, and a few other things. 

There's definitely work for it, I think it's just the wrong time of year for work with it (pandemic and all).

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> Where were you a few weeks ago Kevin?:vs_mad: I needed to rent one to fix a few street lights. All the local guys either sold theirs off or they were broken/ not registered. Ended up renting the tow behind from Home Depot $365/ day


2 weeks ago I was sitting on the couch, just as I am now lol

365$ for a towable?
We used a skyjack sj46 on a job a few weeks ago. 4x4 model that can go 50' up, or 25' up and 25' out. I can rent one for 425 canadian pesos/day, plus float fees (starting at 135 canadian pesos each way).

I really think I could make it profitable if I could round up the cash for one. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Avoid Air brakes at all cost. I hate them, make auto shop come out and deal with. We had a 1985 GMC (w/hydraulic brakes) that had a 50' basket (forgot the brand name) attached to it. Never had any problems with it. Sorry to see it go. For a replacement, we now have one of those that turns the engine on and off and on and off and... Spend more time in repair shop. It's a Versa lift attached to a Freightliner. Pure junk, but it does have automatic transmission for those who can't drive a manual and Airbrakes.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

stiffneck said:


> Avoid Air brakes at all cost. I hate them, make auto shop come out and deal with. We had a 1985 GMC (w/hydraulic brakes) that had a 50' basket (forgot the brand name) attached to it. Never had any problems with it. Sorry to see it go. For a replacement, we now have one of those that turns the engine on and off and on and off and... Spend more time in repair shop. It's a Versa lift attached to a Freightliner. Pure junk, but it does have automatic transmission for those who can't drive a manual and Airbrakes.


Why do you dislike air brakes so much? 

I don't have an issue with air brakes, and considering I need a different license, anyone who drives it will have the air brake endorsement anyway.

I'd be fine with the engine running constantly while in use vs. Staring and stopping constantly.


Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Why do you dislike air brakes so much?
> 
> I don't have an issue with air brakes, and considering I need a different license, anyone who drives it will have the air brake endorsement anyway.
> 
> ...


Because it's more maintenance. And if done in correctly will have problems. Some of our equipment sits to much. Would be better if we rented, but everything we do gets deemed an Emergency. I've had one of those "slack adjusters" lock up. Had not a clue what was wrong with it. Made Auto shop come out and adjust it. Never ever had an issue with the old one. The turn on then off thing sometimes gets hung up. Find a 1999 GM 4500 with 30' lift . Ours has never had a problem and drives like a regular pick-up truck and no CDL or air brake endorsement needed.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

stiffneck said:


> Avoid Air brakes at all cost. I hate them, make auto shop come out and deal with. We had a 1985 GMC (w/hydraulic brakes) that had a 50' basket (forgot the brand name) attached to it. Never had any problems with it. Sorry to see it go. For a replacement, we now have one of those that turns the engine on and off and on and off and... Spend more time in repair shop. It's a Versa lift attached to a Freightliner. Pure junk, but it does have automatic transmission for those who can't drive a manual and Airbrakes.


Ours has been is the shop so long i forgot what make it is. 

Its a auto with hydraulic brakes but its been trying to kill us recently as the front dives 12" if you brake at 5mph and on uneven road surfaces you have to fight to keep it on the road. we called the transportation boss and told him that we didn't fell safe driving it 70 miles back to base so he came out and drove it back (made a believer out of him). Been in the shop ever since (5 weeks+)

Not bad for a truck that had a complete front end rebuild 3 months ago along with a full service, rear end work, new hydraulic pump gearbox, electrical safety check and a new crane rope. (it was gone over a month that time)


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Why do you dislike air brakes so much?
> 
> I don't have an issue with air brakes, and considering I need a different license, anyone who drives it will have the air brake endorsement anyway.
> 
> ...


Air brakes are always on with max force when the truck is sitting so the shoes rust to the drums. At least with the auto trans and hydraulic brakes shifting it in park leaves the brakes off.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

gpop said:


> Ours has been is the shop so long i forgot what make it is.
> 
> Its a auto with hydraulic brakes but its been trying to kill us recently as the front dives 12" if you brake at 5mph and on uneven road surfaces you have to fight to keep it on the road. we called the transportation boss and told him that we didn't fell safe driving it 70 miles back to base so he came out and drove it back (made a believer out of him). Been in the shop ever since (5 weeks+)
> 
> Not bad for a truck that had a complete front end rebuild 3 months ago along with a full service, rear end work, new hydraulic pump gearbox, electrical safety check and a new crane rope. (it was gone over a month that time)


I feel your pain on this one. The newer equipment is suppose to be safer, simpler to use and better for the environment. Instead it breaks down more often, out for repairs longer, doesn't last as long and can't take the punishment like the old equipment did.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

gpop said:


> Air brakes are always on with max force when the truck is sitting so the shoes rust to the drums. At least with the auto trans and hydraulic brakes shifting it in park leaves the brakes off.


Our freightliners where low bid, so no park on tranny. Only R,N,D or shift using the buttons on the dash. Even then it still jerks you around, like a newbie learning to use a clutch for the first time.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I drove a bucket truck around for a few years. They're pretty handy to have especially doing little stuff around the house. 

However, I can't even begin to describe how many times it broke down or cost the company INSANE amounts of money to get it back out on the road. Seriously, it was way worse than I would've ever expected. 

If that truck isn't out on the road every day, it's kind of a waste of money. I'm not sure if it would be worth it if you didn't have at least 2 calls/jobs a week that needed it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

stiffneck said:


> Because it's more maintenance. And if done in correctly will have problems. Some of our equipment sits to much. Would be better if we rented, but everything we do gets deemed an Emergency. I've had one of those "slack adjusters" lock up. Had not a clue what was wrong with it. Made Auto shop come out and adjust it. Never ever had an issue with the old one. The turn on then off thing sometimes gets hung up. Find a 1999 GM 4500 with 30' lift . Ours has never had a problem and drives like a regular pick-up truck and no CDL or air brake endorsement needed.


If I've learned anything, its don't let a vehicle sit more than a week or two without taking it for a drive for about an hour to keep everything running right. My dad had a vehicle that he didn't drive. Brand new brakes? Not after sitting for a few months then driving it. Rust on the rotors destroyed the brake pads. Killed a few batteries and alternators too (he would change one and not the other...)

If I do buy a used bucket truck, the whole thing will have a once over by my forklift mechanic friend... he's worked on more than you could ever think he would.

I will take your advice to avoid air brakes if possible, but the sizes I'm looking at I don't see them having hydraulic brakes... I could always pay and have hydraulic brakes installed...

I would prefer air brakes if I get a pole trailer, I just don't like electric brakes on trailers. But if I get a pole trailer I probably want a bigger bucket truck... [emoji848]

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm gonna leave this here. Funny short clip


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Also, owning a bucket truck would be 100% company write off, from insurance to fuel, to maintenance. I can't do that with my car, because it's my only vehicle, I can only write off a percentage.


So is a rental- 100% write off with NO MAINTENANCE, NO STORAGE, and the insurance that they sell you at the rental place is cheap as well. Don't forget all the required licensing INCLUDING the CVOR now. 

If I were you, I would look into a storage spot instead. Until you have a signature on a maintenance contract- no bank or finance company (that is affordable) will touch you on used equipment and that's IF someone signs one. They don't care if you "plan to rent it out" they want to see guarantees. Been there and went through it all myself. But you will have to learn for yourself I guess. Best of luck.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Best way to make money with a bucket truck:
Park next to Kim Kardashian's house, take a camera up in the bucket with a good long range lens. The SUN will pay big money for nudes and topless shots , probably even for shots of the dad , or whatever she is....................


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Modifier said:


> So is a rental- 100% write off with NO MAINTENANCE, NO STORAGE, and the insurance that they sell you at the rental place is cheap as well. Don't forget all the required licensing INCLUDING the CVOR now.
> 
> If I were you, I would look into a storage spot instead. Until you have a signature on a maintenance contract- no bank or finance company (that is affordable) will touch you on used equipment and that's IF someone signs one. They don't care if you "plan to rent it out" they want to see guarantees. Been there and went through it all myself. But you will have to learn for yourself I guess. Best of luck.


I've said it a few times already, I've already been wanting my DZ or better, which means a CVOR as well of I have my own trucks. That I have no issues with.

I would not finance this, this would be something to purchase outright.

Renting a lift for $425 a day is cheap, until you need it at 2 or 3 different sites the same week... like this week. Monday was one site, and Tuesday i could have used on on a different site. 

That being said, this is a big decision for me to make over the next few months. I don't see much work happening during this pandemic, so there's really no point in deciding now.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------

